# Solved: Free... Windows 7 beta for everyone to test



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Microsoft has opened up beta testing for anyone that wants to try it out.
It's been reported there is a built in time limit.
The link doesn't load at this time as their server is mostly likely overloaded, but it might be a good idea to check it out through out the day.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows7

Article here:
http://www.realtechnews.com/posts/6354

If someone finds another legal download link, please post it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a legal download link as long as you're a MSDN subscriber.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just read this at Wired:
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/how-to-get-your.html
Looks like the download is limited to 2.5 million and will be offered at some unspecified hour today.
Probably be tough to get in on this deal unless you check back frequently at the link I provided.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This it is http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx

Available at 3:00 PM Eastern, I still getting "server is too busy".


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

i was also getting busy server after choosing platform
about 30 minutes later page could not be displayed
now it just says coming soon and without option to choose platform


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Was anyone able to get a download?
I never even found a download link from MS.

This is the most I've seen and it's still posted:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx
and
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


> Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal -- were in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. Were sorry for the delay and well re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.


Looks like the event was a massive boondoggle for MS.
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/windows-7-publi.html


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's what I saw also.
I wonder why everyone is looking for a copy of Fixta


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Noyb said:


> That's what I saw also.
> I wonder why everyone is looking for a copy of Fixta




Curiosity for me mostly, since I'm still on XP.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Same here.
I've donated to the Bill Gates poverty fund three times now.
1) To get a copy of Vista - outa curiousity.
2) To get a new Vista Computer.
3) To get a copy of XP to fix the new Vista computer.

I'm curious to see if Fixta has put the tools I'm missing in Vista .. back it...
Or if they've removed anything else .. But not Curious enough to Pay


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Found this cartoon over at neowin.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

is the link Neowin has to the Windows 7 iso an illegal one?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I downloaded it yesterday from MSDN. I haven't installed it yet.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm getting the 32 and the 64 version right now ... about 80 % done.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Using cable and have been downloading the 32 Bit for exactly one hour and it is only 52% downloaded.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Cable ISP and it took 1 hour and 42 minutes to download the Win7 Beta. Don't really know that I will install it and will probably wait for a read of others results first.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Looks like the servers are overwhelmed...



> LAS VEGAS (Reuters) - Microsoft Corp said on Friday it has paused offering downloads of the public test version of its new version of Windows due to "high demand."
> 
> The "beta" launch of the highly anticipated update to Microsoft's Windows franchise began early on Friday, but the company had to halt downloads to add more servers.


http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE5090E120090110


----------



## John_jay (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got my Activation Key and 56% downloading Windows 7 ISO file!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

mine download went pretty quick
I am going to pick me up another hard drive this week to put it on


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

took me about a 8 hours to download, but i was using mobile broadband (its quite sad that my Mobile Broadband is faster then my DSL broadband)

Im installing it now on VPC as i havent got a space PC at the moment. I think a new sub forum in OS's would be good for this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Works pretty good here, especially since I installed on some pretty old hardware.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

At one time Beta testing was used as a debugging tool. It seems now the MS only wants to throw the Beta version out to he public for exposure. MS did the same thing with Longhorn and within two months of RTM came out with a 90MB + service pack.

I really wonder how many of the members of the public who will download Windows 7 are capable of of this caveat posted at the MS site for downloading and installing Windows 7 Beta. 

Quote;

*"Please don't...* 
*Dont* install the Beta if youre uncomfortable troubleshooting your own PC problems. Microsoft does not provide technical support for the Windows 7 Beta".

It will be interesting in the next few weeks to see how many requests for help are posted on the various online forums for Windows 7 Beta.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The good part is we have a back door to actually get support for Windows 7, though I have to say that I haven't needed any yet.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> troubleshooting your own PC


Whut's dis troubleshooting thing?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> Whut's dis troubleshooting thing?


Troubleshooting is when you pull out your .45 auto, shoot the tower 7 times, then throw it out the closest open window.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Troubleshooting is when you miss 5 out of 7 and run out of ammo


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I am having trouble installing Win7 to an empty hard drive. Anyone successfully done it? If so, care to share the "how to" do it? I would like to install 7 to an empty second hard drive that is installed in my testing computer. I have just completed my third try at formating that HD and each time it appears it is going to finish but at the end I get the message that the hard drive cannot be formated.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Instead of having it formatted during Setup do it in regular Windows first....that sometimes will cure this problem.

Then, when you start up to install Win 7, do a "Quick format" if you are offered a choice of Full or Quick, like with XP installs.

You might also want to run the manufacturer's diagnostic on the drive to check for hardware problems.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I installed Windows 7 to a new drive, it went on flawlessly. You're talking about a second drive, presumable you have some other version of Windows on the first drive. That's a totally different scenario, I don't know if that capability is in the early beta, never looked at that.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks for your advice Byteman. Weired as it may seem but I am still unable to format, even in the offering of Win7.
The drive is in good shape. I have used Acronis 11 to create a safe zone and I was successful in formatting the drive. See my reply below to John for additional info.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

John, as usual, you have grasped the picture of my computer. Yes, I do have XP PRO installed and functioning very well.
My D Drive is a partition on the same HD as PRO. I am trying to avoid having to delete PRO prior to August 09. I used my Acronis 11 and created a safe zone of 30 gigs and there is where I plan to install Win7
I have never used the safe zone and so I ask you---do you think this will work? BTW, I was happy to be able to format the D Drive while setting up the Acronis safe zone. Your much anticipated reply will be really appreciated. I'd love to install Win 7 tonight!!!! Would love to wrap this up before going out of town for a couple of days.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe the Acronis safe zone is just for an Acronis backup. Just make another primary partition and install Win 7 this will be a dual boot situation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure you can use the Safe Zone as Stephen has stated. You need a new partition that is a "special use" partition to install. I'd also give it a bit more than 30 gigs, maybe 40-50.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I have win7 beta running on two multi installs with XP Home on the same physical hard drives, different partiitons and they are working just perfect! I have them networked also, and it is super easy once you go over the details of how it works.

Here is the installation directions that come up on the download page, maybe you didn't have them handy Buf

*http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-installation-instructions.aspx*

*Turn OFF Antivirus programs.... I know, but you should according to MS....

And Defrag the hard drive well....I found that twice was a better option than just once!*

Referring just to anyone who wants to multi-boot, you have to choose the *Custom* option during the installation beginning in order to select your desired partition or drive.

I installed Windows 7 while running on XP....that is one way, and the directions have that way.... though, I see that you can certainly boot up from the install DVD and do it. I made the partitions beforehand, by using EASEUS Partition tools (free one) to shrink the XP C:/ drive, and I created a Primary partition on the same hard disk of about 30 gigs and left some Unallocated.
The Win 7 setup runs right from the DVD, copies the files etc and then it will restart the computer several times during the install....just let it boot, do NOT press any buttons like you would to boot from the DVD or CD.... you will see a new temporary option in the boot list called "Setup of Windows 7" or something simialr to that....I only caught sight of it once..

In other words, just let the install restart the computer itself....no buttons needed, until you have to choose at the last restart which operating system you want to start into....then, you have to choose 7 or "Older version of Windows" 
If Acronis Safe Zone is preventing that, you will have to work that out, too.

Have a good evening


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

The advice given and the knowledge shared by you folks is just amazing; and I genuinely appreciate all of you.
I think I will explore 2 possibilities. 1.) wipe clean one of the hard drives I have in one of several external cases and try my luck at installing Win7 on it---or 2.) study the VMWare offering. Have never attempted use of it and know nada about it; don't even know if there is a cost or requires software but I will Google for it now. 
Sorry Byteman but I am not interested in dual booting after having a bad experience with that option once. Caused by me, of course. 
Have been outta town for 2-3 days and am just now catching up on threads and posting.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One option that will solve the dual-boot issue and still do the trick for you are these drive drawers. You have one adapter in the machine and just swap in the drive with the O/S of your choice and boot up. 

SATA drive drawer

IDE drive drawer


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Opinions and options just keep coming. Thanks for the latest John.
After having already spent a few $$ for external cases for my purposely bought HDs for backup purposes, I may consider the boxes you describe. Not knowing if I will even like win7, I am reluctant to spend additional $$ to beta test a new OS. I am trying, and wish I could install the new OS "somewhere" just to test the OS. I am quiet happy with XP Pro; I might add.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I still use XP-Pro on my main box, though I have a Vista and Windows 7 machine. The laptops have XP and Vista.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

i made a dual boot with xp and 7 couple days ago
went very painless.
I put in xp and deleted the partition. Made 4 partitions using xp.Installed xp on C. next installed 7 on D.
Fully fuctioning boot menu.No third party tools needed.
When i am booted into W7 its lists itself as being on C.
when the true c isnt shown in my computer,but does show in disk mangement.
When I am in xo i can see the 7 install.
Any i deas on how to be able to see xp while booted into 7?
they are both formated ntfs


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think you'd have to have set that up during the installation, not after the fact.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> I think you'd have to have set that up during the installation, not after the fact.


 its odd it shows in disk management and also in system restore area.
everywhere except in my computer so i cant explore it.
now when i am on xp i can see w7 which is on d.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a "feature". It allows both versions of Windows to boot from the C: drive. Other 3rd party partition managers do a similar thing. If you'd have installed it manually in a different partition, the boot manager would have been configured in a different manner and both would probably have been visible.

I haven't installed Windows 7 for dual-boot, I'm suspecting they went with a different boot manager model than previous Windows versions.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> That's a "feature". It allows both versions of Windows to boot from the C: drive. Other 3rd party partition managers do a similar thing. If you'd have installed it manually in a different partition, the boot manager would have been configured in a different manner and both would probably have been visible.
> 
> I haven't installed Windows 7 for dual-boot, I'm suspecting they went with a different boot manager model than previous Windows versions.


 I do like both of them being C ,I shouldnt get greedy and accept the benefits.
Dual boot setup was painless didnt have to do any repairs.I have the choice of windows 7 and "older version of windows" to boot from.
I used the xp cd to make my partitions as it is pretty easy


----------

